# 33 gallon rebuild



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

After the terrible accident in my basement, i have fostered all my fish and plants in smaller tanks until my basement was rebuilt. Now that it has, I decided to rebuild it and do a journal-like thing here about it.

Firstly, I had to clean out the tank (had Miracle grow and flourite in it)


Then i found the bucket where my gravel was saved. The unfortunate thing is that it was covered in miracle grow, and other gravel from all my other tanks. Now i have this clown puke thing going on with flourite red, flourite black sand, small white gravel and my betta's turquoise gravel. I'm thinking i should cap it to make it look better with black sand or something considering flourite is still in the mixture.




My stand is no longer available because i am scared of teh water damage so i chucked it. Luckily, my mom has given me clearance to place it on this ledge here. 


I put down my driftwood and rocks...


Filled it up half way using this neat thing that came with some bio media. it is suppose to be part of a HOB sump haha.


The placement of initial plants...


almost filled, a bit cloudy but will be better 


This is the day after. 


Lmk what you think people and feel free to criticize, love, hate, disregard, whatever you please.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## Reckon (Mar 6, 2013)

Hm. Tank on the ledge like that eh? How about putting all the plants in the middle so you get a 360 view?


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

I rebuilt it again LOL! I didn't like the wideness and the shortness of this 33 gallon so i switched to my extra one that is higher but thinner. Also i kept the old gravel but hid it under some black gravel to make it look better. more room for aquascaping too.













Also i added some red eye tetras which are now my favorite fish ever


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Want to rescape*

Here is another update, things have been moved and let to grow. I FINALLY got the co2 going and so growth should be happening like mad soon.

I'm not to fond of my scape. Anyone have any suggestions? I feel like its very amateur and dull. Maybe ill put in some nice red plants and see if that'll fix it but aside from that, i have no idea. Help em out guys


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

maybe a bit of carpeting plants?


----------



## k2x5 (Mar 12, 2008)

Actually, looks really good to me.

My only suggestion for the scape would be to move the big plant from the centre and put a bit more in with the driftwood - so you get more of a centre V shape, then as pyrrolin suggested put in a carpet of some sort; maybe a path of another colour gravel or a different carpet plant down the middle and behind the driftwood?


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

im getting some dwarf sag for the carpet but I like your idea of more than just one kind. I guess now that I have co2, i should try and go for HC cuba again


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Kimchi24 said:


> im getting some dwarf sag for the carpet but I like your idea of more than just one kind. I guess now that I have co2, i should try and go for HC cuba again


Nice Tank!
Its gonna look super nice with a nice lush carpet...
co2 is gonna help with the growth hehe Cabomba will explode too lol
The dwarf sag will shoot runners like crazy...


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Canadianbettas said:


> Nice Tank!
> Its gonna look super nice with a nice lush carpet...
> co2 is gonna help with the growth hehe Cabomba will explode too lol
> The dwarf sag will shoot runners like crazy...


Thank you very much by the way haha. Heres an update with some dwarf sag and cabomba added with the hygro and the corymbosa switched around.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Update*

I added some livestock and also a nice piece of driftwood on the other side. I'm really starting to like my setup


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice Driftwood.... lol

Oh that angel is massive too!!


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

*Update! Flowering anubias???!!!!*

Just a quick update, I trimmed down the Hyrgophilia Sunset, got rid of my vals asiatica for normal vals and added a small sword on the right. The most noticable thing is that i split the dwarf sag carpet into two parts on both sides and added Giant Baby Tears. I started off with about 15 stems a week ago. I split some of them in half and planted them. Now i do regular cutting and replanting. THESE THINGS GROW LIKE MAD!

FTS:


Giant Baby Tears:


Newly Added Rotala:


FTS:


Oh and did i mention... I THINK MY ANUBIAS IS FLOWERING!!! This has never happened to me before so im a little bit excited. I honestly have no idea what this means, but im loving it. Soon this tank will be torn down for a 46 gallon bow front but ill let these grow out and take a picture before it is torn down.

Flowering Anubias:


----------



## Yann (Feb 16, 2013)

That's awesome!

I have been trying very hard to figure out how to do the same without any luck :/

Can't wait to see it in full bloom!


----------

